# Screen covers for T's



## RobS (Jul 22, 2011)

My juvie curly hair and pulchra have now gotten to the point that they are ready to move out of their kritter keepers and into larger quarters. (actually, the pulchra is in a kritter keeper and curly is in a 4x4 Michaels' cube.. he's nine months the pulchra's junior and has just surpassed her size due to his growth rate, at least for now). He -really- needs to move out  I've purchased 5.5 gal. aquariums for their new homes.

I've been shopping for suitable screen tops for the tanks, and am undecided whether to get the ones made by Zilla, or the ones sold under the Petco / All Living Things brands.

They both appear to be of galvanized construction, so no worries about my T's getting caught because of the overlapping weave of the mesh wires.
The Zilla's screen, though it seems to be made of a very slightly heavier-gauge wire (that's good), does have slightly larger openings than the Petco's screen, which has slightly smaller openings and is possibly of a bit lighter gauge. The mesh gauges used by these brands doesn't vary according to tank size.. each brand seems to use its own gauge of screening for all of their respective sizes across-the-board.

In my relative inexperience (keeping T's for <1 year), I am not sure which would be safer for my T's. To my eye, the smaller mesh doesn't look so fine that it couldn't catch a T's tarsus, so might not be safer that the larger mesh, which although a T could place the tip of a tarsus through the mesh, might actually offer less possibility of snagging him/her precisely because the openings are a bit larger. That's what I've been postulating, anyway. Then again, the kritter keeper's covers have ventilation slots that approximate the size of the smaller screen mesh, and even though my T's have often climbed up to, along and across the cover, they never got caught or had any difficulty because of the openings..

Does anyone have a practical preference for of one of these brands over the other with regard to the screen gauge they use? Has one or the other proven less troublesome for juvie to young aduly T's in your experience? I might be nitpicking over small details, but maybe there IS a best choice to be made here?... I just want what's best for my 8-legged buddies 

Please let me know what you think?
Thanks!


----------



## gmrpnk21 (Jul 22, 2011)

I use a Four paws brand screen that is hinged in the middle. The metal is more of a stamped variety, so the mesh doesn't spread and grab ahold of any feet


----------



## RobS (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks, my s.o. has one of those for her geckos, but I was unable to locate any now.. at least, locally. Nice and sturdy, the hinge adds to its strength. I might look for them online.. Thanks!


----------



## Kirsten (Aug 8, 2011)

I use the heavier gauge screen on my glass tanks. If you are worried about an avid climber, you can do what I did: Get a piece of construction paper (I used black) and cut to fit inside the lid. Accordion fold it and punch holes ~1" apart down one side then turn the paper around and do the same down the other. When you unfold, you should have neat even rows of holes through the entire expanse of the paper. Just tape inside the lid and the T leaves it alone after the first couple of attempts at trying it out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RobS (Aug 8, 2011)

ksmith999 said:


> I use the heavier gauge screen on my glass tanks. If you are worried about an avid climber, you can do what I did: Get a piece of construction paper (I used black) and cut to fit inside the lid. Accordion fold it and punch holes ~1" apart down one side then turn the paper around and do the same down the other. When you unfold, you should have neat even rows of holes through the entire expanse of the paper. Just tape inside the lid and the T leaves it alone after the first couple of attempts at trying it out.


Great idea. Thanks! Better than using just packaging tape (for this purpose), as this would not allow the T to climb inverted on the cover. 
I wonder if the trials and ceasing of the behavior would constitute _learning_ or evidence thereof? (Insert devilish grin). Hehe, maybe better to not go there, but I do think I'll try it and see if the T's actually abandon their attempts after a few unsuccessful tries


----------



## Kirsten (Aug 15, 2011)

I don't know from learning , as this is a very controversial subject, but I do know that she tried, she tried, she tries no more


----------

